# visa for 16 yr old-not in education



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

My 16 year old son is not in education due to him refusing to go back to school after 1st day. We have been here just over a week. We have been told that he cannot stay on my husbands resident visa or get one of his own if he is not in education. Does anyone have any information on this? We have been to the knowledge village and we can pay for private tutoring but we have no idea if this is allowed.

All info greatfully recieved.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I am aware, your husband can sponsor your son until he turns 18, afterwhich he will have to find a job of his own or failing that, enrol on a university course or else leave. I would advise that your husband speaks to his company's PRO to get more advice. The rules are all over the place here.

Maybe you should speak to your son? Is there something bothering him? Why didn't he like the school? It takes a little while for children to adjust but he needs to take care of his future, especially in Dubai, where it tends to be all about the degree. I had the same problem when I first started university and was constantly plotting my 'escape'. I would say sit him down and find out what the matter is and try and find a compromise.


----------

